# A&D Lofts semi-complete and ready



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

well here are the pic's i promised of the semi-finished flight.. i had to use the cheap 1/4" hardware cloth and a tarp for shade till i can get my roofing panel. the cloth is stapled down all around then i put the tarp on to give them so extra shade in the afternoon and folded it back a bit and used 2 2x4 & small bungie cords to hold id it place.  the vents go into the back top of the shed tomorrow , friday or saturday, which ever day my helper can get away from his job & home to help  I do still have to add my trap on the front also, right now it is covered with hardware cloth..


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool cant wait to see some birds in there!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Pip Logan said:


> Cool cant wait to see some birds in there!


me either


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice big flight. You say "cheap" 1/4" hardware cloth- Mine was spendy, but it was heavy gauge. Is yours more flimsy? I like 1/4" for the peace of mind re predators. I lost 4 chickens that way, and I don't want to experience that horror again.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

*Cheap*



NayNay said:


> Nice big flight. You say "cheap" 1/4" hardware cloth- Mine was spendy, but it was heavy gauge. Is yours more flimsy? I like 1/4" for the peace of mind re predators. I lost 4 chickens that way, and I don't want to experience that horror again.


cheap as in the plastic kind for now..thats all they had and i needed it done by sunday.. like i said tho it is tempory till i get my roof panel


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice big loft. Just be careful with that plastic cloth and get it replaced right away. Amazing what a hungry **** can do! It is worth the extra money and time to get some metal cloth on there right away....much better than finding your beautiful birds dead. Otherwise, great setup and good luck with it and your birds!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Woodnative said:


> Nice big loft. Just be careful with that plastic cloth and get it replaced right away. Amazing what a hungry **** can do! It is worth the extra money and time to get some metal cloth on there right away....much better than finding your beautiful birds dead. Otherwise, great setup and good luck with it and your birds!


yes it is going to be tempory till i can get my roof panel on there. i am getting a plastic roof panel instead of the metal, no rust, and last longer.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_12779-1115-150_4294806362_4294937087_?productId=3010664&Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl_Roof%2BPanels%2BAccessories_4294806362_4294937087_%3FNs%3Dp_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr%7C0%7C%7Cp_product_qty_sales_dollar%7C1%26page%3D1&facetInfo=


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

When I was shoppin hardware cloth just a month or so ago, Ace had the best prices- and they do free shipping to your local store if you local store doesn't have the size you want in stock.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

NayNay said:


> When I was shoppin hardware cloth just a month or so ago, Ace had the best prices- and they do free shipping to your local store if you local store doesn't have the size you want in stock.


its not that i can't get it lowes is the closest place to me and they don't get their truck in till tuesday of next week, yeah they wanted to ship it in from another store to but again i would have to wait, so when i can get my roof panel $19.+ that is going up there..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Isnt there another Lowe's close to you that you could go to. I have 5 Lowe's and a home depot within 1/2 hour to 45 min from my house.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey you copied that design off a me!!!...lololol Just fooling looks great,,, what type of pigeon Breed are going to be housed in that loft???


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

yes there is, lowes next to me, 1 a 1/2 hr away in town right across from home depot...i don't get paid again till next friday..that when i am getting the roof panel


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Pigeonmumbler said:


> Hey you copied that design off a me!!!...lololol Just fooling looks great,,, what type of pigeon Breed are going to be housed in that loft???


whats funny is i drew up a sketch first then i saw your website and was like " OMG yes thats it, thats how i want it."  i am getting homers.we are gonna show & race them starting next year.


----------

